# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Lulelakra

## Fiori

*Lulelakër e zier*

Lulelakra pastrohet nga gjethet, I hiqet kercelli, ndersa lulet e demtuara pastrohen me thike. Tufat e medha ndahen ne disa pjese, lahen ne uje te ftohte dhe zihen ne uje te vluar me kripe per 15-13 minuta. Lulelakra hiqet nga zjarri, I kullohet uji dhe sic eshte e nxehte vendoset ne pjate, sperkatet me gjalpe, piper dhe perdoret si gjelle me vete ose si garniture. 
Kjo behet dhe me e shijshme kur pritet ne copa edhe me te vogla dhe skuqet pak ne tigan me gjalpe duke I hedhur kripe e piper. 



*Lulelaker e skuqur me veze*

Lulelakra zihet si me siper, ndahet ne dege te vogla, sperkatet me kripe, piper, kackavall te grire ose djathe te bardhe te therrmuar, kalohet ne miell, veze te rrahura dhe skuqet nga te dyja anet.



*Lulelaker tave*

Lulelakres I hiqen gjethet jeshile e kercelli, pastaj lahet dhe zihet ne uje te kripur. Lulelakra e ndare ne dege te vogla vendoset ne tave te lyer me yndyre me bishtat poshte, ajo rregullohet me kripe, piper, kackavall te grire ose djathe te bardhe te therrmuar, mbulohet me salce qumeshti sperkatet me gjalpe, kackavall dhe piqet ne furre. 
Per salcen e bardhe mielli kaurdiset me gjalpe, shuhet me qumesht, zihet sa te trashet, hiqet nga zjarri dhe si te ftohet pak hidhen te verdhat e vezes.


----
_Keto receta i jane kushtuar Lulkes aka Henri._

----------


## ari32

Po qoftet me lulelaker si behen se sa here qe perpiqem me dermohen,nuk e mbajne formen e qoftes,dicka duket se i le mangut,nese e di njeri do tja dija per nder.

----------


## LediAA

Fiori ty ta befsha hallall e di mi te them flm me gjith shpirt 

Kisha fruar disa koleg pune ne shtepi dhe donin me ngrene shqiptarçe qyqe thashe une qe s'di me bo gje dhe si perfundim pasi e studiova mire e mire kete pjese te forumit pra gatimet  :buzeqeshje:  bera peshk dhe lulelakrat 

Fiori dhe njehere hallall motra goc fori je lum ai qe do te te marri 

Ciao !

----------


## dimegeni

Lulelakra eshte shume e mire,une e ziej bashke me karrota me broccoli dhe patate e lej te zihet per 13-15min dhe jo 15-13min :buzeqeshje:  dhe e perdor si sallate me vaj ulliri e limon.Te jep shume energji.

----------


## Flora82

Derisa  po  lexoja per kuxhinen shqiptare  hasa  ne  ket  recetin  e  lulelakres qe  aspak  se  dua  ,  se  jam  munduar  qe  disa  her ta  bej  nje  gjell  me  lulelaker  por  kot  nuk kam  iden  si  te  mesohem  ta  pregaditi nje  her  mire dhe  tani  sa  her  shkoj  ne  dyqane  shof lulelakren  ikuuuu   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Lulelakër e zier*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lulelaker e skuqur me veze*
> 
> Lulelakra zihet si me siper, ndahet ne dege te vogla, sperkatet me kripe, piper, kackavall te grire ose djathe te bardhe te therrmuar, kalohet ne miell, veze te rrahura dhe skuqet nga te dyja anet.


S'kisha gatuar ndonjëherë lulelakër dhe thashë ta provoj  dhe bëra këtë variantin më sipër. Kishin pirë aq shumë vaj, sa akoma e kam stomakun e sëkëlldisur. Nuk hahen lakrat e gatuara...( vetëm mishi i gatuar hahet !)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

> S'kisha gatuar ndonjëherë lulelakër dhe thashë ta provoj  dhe bëra këtë variantin më sipër. Kishin pirë aq shumë vaj, sa akoma e kam stomakun e sëkëlldisur. Nuk hahen lakrat e gatuara...( vetëm mishi i gatuar hahet !)



Te njetin mendim me ty kam dhe une.E skuqur eshte shume e rende.Im at e fuste ne kos,se e pelqente shume po i rendon ne stomak.Mendon se kosi ja heq pak yndyren

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

epo kot nuk thone mos u hap si vaji ne laker....lol

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

as kokelaker si thone kot...lol

une lulelakren e ha vetem sallate. gjelle se honeps dot; s'ja duroj dot eren.
kur e bej sallate, i jap nje vale, e coptoj boce-boce, i hedh vaj ulliri, balsamic vinegar, i jap nje te trazume, edhe i futem lol.....ne tas sic eshte, se pertoj ta hedh ne pjate.  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> as kokelaker si thone kot...lol
> 
> une lulelakren e ha vetem sallate. gjelle se honeps dot; s'ja duroj dot eren.
> kur e bej sallate, i jap nje vale, e coptoj boce-boce, i hedh vaj ulliri, balsamic vinegar, i jap nje te trazume, edhe i futem lol.....ne tas sic eshte, se pertoj ta hedh ne pjate.


Te njejten gje bej dhe une. Vetem e zier te shijon . Biles e  haj ashtu , thate kur i thone. Ah po i shtoj dhe ca ullinj .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Lulelaker e mire behet vetem sallate.. me veze pijne shume vaj.. dhe u iken shija :P

kurse sallate.. te hash edhe nje tas(sic tha cupka me siper :P) nuk ngopesh ..

----------

